# Not charged for a ride on Uber



## Jakl (Jul 12, 2015)

To start, I'm not a driver. I'm a passenger. I got an uber ride tonight and the driver was great. But after I got dropped off, the fare is not showing up. Is there a way for me to find that fare and make things right?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Jakl said:


> To start, I'm not a driver. I'm a passenger. I got an uber ride tonight and the driver was great. But after I got dropped off, the fare is not showing up. Is there a way for me to find that fare and make things right?


Some of my fares are missing.
Other drivers report same issues.
Write trip start/end times to uber support and ask them to make it right.

Thanks for being a good/considerate rider.


----------

